# More and more black tips (pics and video)



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

Did it again, bunch of sharks on saturday, as always tag and released.

enjoy the movies





























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45dd0iNKiUA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aai-7d4ujQA


<div><embed src="http://www.onetruemedia.com/share_view_player?p=23ceb88d5568e35d72648d" quality="high" scale="noscale" width="350" height="328" wmode="transparent" name="FLVPlayer" salign="LT" flashvars="&p=23ceb88d5568e35d72648d&skin_id=0&host=http://www.onetruemedia.com&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed><div style="margin:0px;font:12px/13px verdana,arial,sans-serif;line-height:30px;width:350px;text-align:center;"><a href="http://www.onetruemedia.com/share_player_link?p=23ceb88d5568e35d72648d&skin_id=0&source=emplay&coord=" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.onetruemedia.com/share_player_link_image/23ceb88d5568e35d72648d/0.gif" style="border:0px;" width="350" height="35" ismap /></a><br/><a href="http://www.onetruemedia.com/create?&utm_source=emplay&utm_medium=txt1" target="_blank" style="text-decoration:none;">Make an on-line slide show at <span style="text-decoration:underline;">onetruemedia.com</span></a></div></div>


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Nice video Eddie! Hey is that a trigger reelseat mounted upside down? That seems like it would help when casting with a cannon? cool idea.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*bait?*

what were using for bait


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Way cool*

Nice job. Congrats on the catch. :beer: :beer:


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

barty b said:


> Nice video Eddie! Hey is that a trigger reelseat mounted upside down? That seems like it would help when casting with a cannon? cool idea.


yes it is, nice rods he has.

bait was combination of jacks and bluefish chunks.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

sick!

blacktips rule, gamefish in my book. cant wait til they make their way back up here. maybe ill be able to return one of your tags.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Dadgummit, Barty....We GOT TO get in on this!!!

Nice job, there, Airnuts.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

we will Rob dont worry...they're coming


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

*tagging*

how do u tag them and where do u buy the tagging kit


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

barty b said:


> we will Rob dont worry...they're coming


Speakin of maybe we need to start plannin a FL P&S get together. Never too early to plan. I'm definately in this year. Can't wait to meet you all!! :fishing:


----------

